# New Yellow Crowntail!



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So I was at my dentist and could see the fish at this small mom and pop pet shop across the street. While I calmly sat there enduring the painful torture of the dentist I watched the tiny dots of fish in their tanks and wondered if there were any bettas there and if there were, would they be nice to chum around with? I was also on laughing gas, so I was all loopy and had images of rainbow propelled unicorns and bettas swirling around me. 

When it was all mercifully over, I wobbled across the street to see the fishes. I was secretly hoping to see a few psychedelic rainbow bettas, but no .... no, tho it would have been very cool. There were only five bettas in the whole store, and they were all gorgeous ones too. They had full, healthy fins. No finrot. Everyone was fat, sassy, and healthy. It was such a change from what I'm used to seeing. I chose him because he was the one who charged flaring right up to me when I held his cup, lol! And because he's a yellow. I love yellows <3

Thinking of calling him Soleil. 

Also got some java moss


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh wow he is gorgeous... what kinda hax do you people have at your LFS to bring home such amazing bettas? mine are always so tiny.

Soliel is an excellent name. it gets Shimi's Stamp of Approval (SSA)


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

He's really a pretty fish.

What they say about keeping fish has to be true...the fish were relaxing you from across the street! LOL.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

He's stunning!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He really looks like a little ray of sunshine! Pretty! :3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

So jealous! I don't really like CT much in general but I love the look of yellow/light colored CT and I've been scouring the US for one just to have.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

stunning! ive seen yellow CTs before, but ive never seen a yellow with the greenish sheen on the scales.. great find. the spikes look awesome


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll pass all the comments Soleil's way.
He's quite the hottie


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

He's beautiful!! He's such a bright yellow!! Great find


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

"Here comes the sun, do do do do, Here comes the sun, and I say . . . " Woah, gorgeous fish! (Sorry for the Beatles tune, I couldn't help myself!)


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

He's amazingly beautiful! I love the blue in his eyes. He looks like a very sarcastic little thing...lol! The sarcastic bettas are my favorites....^_^


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! What a fantastic shade - I love how rich his coloring is! Great find.


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

He's a lovely CT! *drools*


----------



## Devotion (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh he is stunning! Im not normally a fan of yellow but in his case id make an exception! Grats!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks Aquabid quality. He's gorgeous!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> He looks Aquabid quality. He's gorgeous!


Thats what I was thinking. that fish is beautiful. Love the name Soliel!


----------



## Trap (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! Congrats! hes beautiful..ive never seen a yellow CT before. Im jelouse


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunning. You should breed him! The fry would be priceless!


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

I've never seen a yellow betta before. He is beautiful


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He is a beauty, no other word for him ... I wll pass the comments onto Soliel. If I had the money, space and time he would be definitely breed worthy <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, he's stunning!!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I LOVE HIM!

Such a pretty, vivid, yellow color.


----------

